# Weapons training



## Jesse (May 26, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know of any good "do at home websites" that might help me out in any weapons training.  Preferrably the easier attainable weapons like the bo, sticks, ect.

Or is it basically just make it up as you go? (Meaning practice practice practice)

Any replies would be awsome, thanks


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2006)

Jesse said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good "do at home websites" that might help me out in any weapons training. Preferrably the easier attainable weapons like the bo, sticks, ect.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jesse,

Not sure about websites, but there are many training videos that are on the market.  You may/may not have heard this next statement, but I'll repeat it anyways.  The best training you can get is from a live instructor.  Anyone can pick up a sword, bo, sai or any other weapon, and 'attempt' some motions with it.  However, this does not mean that the person doing this fully understands what they're doing.  My suggestion to you would be to find a school that you can train at and get some quality instruction.

Just my .02

Mike


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 26, 2006)

Guilty here of this..

I have a couple of bo forms with some fancy flowery movements in it..
Ask me to apply them..forget it..

Problem for me is that I have been taught these forms and I know them but never really 'studied' their movements like I have been taught with all the hand techniques

The fun part is the learning never ends..which is what makes this so fun.


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Hi Jesse, I just looked at your profile, and it says that your primary art and ranking is "Black Arts Society".  What exactly is the Black Arts Society, and what kind of training have you done?

Weapons training of any kind is a lot of fun.  I'm currently studying a JSA and have been taught some bo staff in the past.  However, I will echo what MJS already advised you:  Get an instructor.  Training with weapons is enjoyable, but also can be very dangerous if you are not sure of what you are doing.  A bo staff is may not have a sharp blade, but it will hurt if you accidentally hit yourself with it.

Another thing about *real* weapons training is that its movements are NOT "flowery" or "showy".  All of those fancy twirling motions and whatnot are purely Hollywood fabrication.  Just another something for you to consider.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 26, 2006)

There's different approaches to weapons

Traditional - Form based as well as prearranged sets for the most part.  To get very far you will need to find a teacher here, percission is the key, and little details that are hard to get without someone that knows them.

Sport forms - Kinda like a funky dance, lots of spinning, twirling, flips, kicks and other cool stuff.  You might be able to get quite far on your own, having a teacher would definately be a benefit though.

Sparring - Where you actually start wacking each other.  Your going to want a coach here, but finding one might be harder then the other two methods.  On your own you'll make some improvement, enough to win over other untrained guys pretty quick, but will also probably plateau very early.

So, on your own you can do a little, but you will also likely train in a bunch of bad habits that will make it trickier to get past a early plateau no matter what approach you take.  Best bet is too look for an instructor with some specialization in the area that interests you.  If that is not an option, and you do try the video tape learn at home, be very patient, watch the little details very carefully, and invest some money in tapes, not just floating around picking up odd clips here and there.  Get some consistancy, go after a specific "style".


----------



## Jesse (May 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for the replies guys,

Ya I know that the obvious way to go is with an instructor.  I'm already taking 2 different arts right now so a third isn't really an option right now.  Just taking too much time up.

Black Arts Society, is a military background used for more of the lethal attacks, and street fighting.  The three main sections are hand to hand, hand to knife and knife to knife.  There are some other advanced programs such as counter terrorism, century take-outs, ect, ect.

I know it isn't a true martial art, but it does cover the pressure points and how to basically get out of any situation that might be given to you.

I then joined jujitsu, which is given from the same instructor.  But unlike the sport jujitsu where your going for points, this class is based around the same idea as the black arts. Where we use "real-life" situations, such when someone puts things on you like as wrist grabs, rear chokes, hay-makers, and then the weapons.

I know my knife skills very well, but was looking for something alittle more traditional and flashier. Since both of these classes that I'm in doesn't consist of the spinning kicks, or back flips, ect. Just straight to the point and the explain yourself as to why he's on the ground with a broken something or worse.....


----------



## Flying Crane (May 26, 2006)

Jesse said:
			
		

> I know my knife skills very well, but was looking for something alittle more traditional and flashier.


 
Usually, _traditional_ and _flashier_ don't go together.  Something traditional in most cases tends to not be flashy.  Something flashy is probably not traditional.  There are exceptions to this, but is accurate in probably 95% or more of the time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Usually, _traditional_ and _flashier_ don't go together. Something traditional in most cases tends to not be flashy. Something flashy is probably not traditional. There are exceptions to this, but is accurate in probably 95% or more of the time.


 
I couldn't have said it better. 

Also I agree with MJS, live instructors for weapons are best.


----------



## Calm Intention (May 27, 2006)

Jesse said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the replies guys,
> 
> Ya I know that the obvious way to go is with an instructor. I'm already taking 2 different arts right now so a third isn't really an option right now. Just taking too much time up.
> 
> ...


 
Jesse?,
With the above quote and this one:
"Does anyone know of any good "do at home websites" that might help me out in any weapons training. Preferrably the easier attainable weapons like the bo, sticks, ect."

I must really wonder if this is for real?


----------



## still learning (May 27, 2006)

Hello, Weapons are extension of the body.  If you can swing a bat...then you are on you way.....Keep it simple.  Don't let the movies make you believe in all the fancy moves.

Good to learn how they can be use and use against you. .......Aloha


----------

